# CooleyJr Aprreciation thread



## Anthony (Jun 19, 2008)

for having the craziest technique I've seen a long time. The end is a total mindfuck





Seriously, I've never seen anybody ever do that. Does Rusty tense up his arm like that?


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 19, 2008)

Nah, thats why his max is 17 NPS. That technique is probably the most unhealthy thing besides just elbow picking. BUT!!
I got my regular elbow picking speed up to 22 notes per second. Sometimes i can get a burst of around 23-26 (rarely) but its all elbow picking. no more tensing.

Thanks for the props 

Too many haters on my world record guitar speed video


----------



## Celiak (Jun 19, 2008)

I used to do that too, but I stopped because I could never get it fluid across all the strings. It ends up sounding choppy because of the extra time it takes to get the pick in between the string. But if you can find a good way to do it it would be awesome.


----------



## Naren (Jun 19, 2008)

You pick really fast and really cleanly. Eh, I wish I could do that (I can pick really cleanly, but not really fast).

That is a really really weird looking technique. It looks quite unhealthy...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 19, 2008)

Theres a guy who goes to jemfest who can pick like that. Dude Named Shelby Williford. Dude's ridiculous.


----------



## Ken (Jun 19, 2008)

Cool vid. 

Shelby's great too.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 19, 2008)

1. You're a great player.
2. You're an awful teacher and explainer of your technique. 

3. That speed shit is the craziest thing. Wowsers. How the fuck did you come up with that?


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 19, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 1. You're a great player.
> 2. You're an awful teacher and explainer of your technique.
> 
> 3. That speed shit is the craziest thing. Wowsers. How the fuck did you come up with that?



Extreme boredom.. and something else i shall not say 

BTW lol i dont like teaching but i had at least 50 messages in my youtube inbox asking for a lesson vid. so i did and i get NO MORE lol


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 19, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 19, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Theres a guy who goes to jemfest who can pick like that. Dude Named Shelby Williford. Dude's ridiculous.



Youtubes being a dick, I can't find anything on him, so I'm watching a Paul Gilbert video that came up.


----------



## darren (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow... those arpeggios are just beautiful. You play them really clean. 

I saw a video of a guy on YouTube a while back where he used a similar "vibrating" technique to do super-fast tremolo picking like that. 

The right-hand technique alone is kinda interesting, but you also manage to marry it up with clean left-hand execution, which makes it even more impressive, because you're not just playing a blast of notes... you can actually do something melodic with it. 

And as long as you can find a musical context in which to play it, i say keep learning and developing it.


----------



## Luan (Jun 19, 2008)

holy fuck.


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 19, 2008)

You guys are great!
I get über hateful comments on youtube but then someone finds out im SchecterC1Shredder
and now you guys made my day  
Thanks alot everyone.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 19, 2008)

SONIC MOTION


I'm impressed you actually play it cleanly slow, most insane shredders you see on youtube try to play it slow, and it ends up being sloppier than a 2 dollar whore's vagina.


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 19, 2008)

Everyone seems to be pretty critical of your explanation.

It made perfect sense to me, but then it's something its some that's crossed my own mind before and I briefly tried it.

Now I've seen someone pull it off properly, I'm off to try again. 

You're a fucking inspiration, many thanks for that.


----------



## UGH (Jun 19, 2008)

Let the METAL flow! Fuckin' tear that shit up.


----------



## PetrucciVai (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh so thats you in the video, CooleyJR? That was cool as hell and the sweeps are in credible I would LOVE to be able to sweep at all let alone that cleanly :/


----------



## DarkRaven03 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey CooleyJr, just a quick question. Which do you find creates less tension when your doing really fast alternate picking? Open fingers or closed fingers? Thanks for your help =)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 23, 2008)

dream-thief said:


> Everyone seems to be pretty critical of your explanation.



For a good reason. 

But that's no slam on him. He's great.


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 23, 2008)

DarkRaven03 said:


> Hey CooleyJr, just a quick question. Which do you find creates less tension when your doing really fast alternate picking? Open fingers or closed fingers? Thanks for your help =)



It really just depends on how i feel. If i dont feel like picking with a fist then ill use open fingers. I tend to do the rusty cooley thing alot and jut out my middle ring and pinky fingers. Seems i get more leverage that way.


----------



## DarkRaven03 (Jun 23, 2008)

So you don't really notice much of a difference in tension between the two, I take it?


----------



## Scali (Jun 23, 2008)

CooleyJr said:


> I get über hateful comments on youtube


 
Haha yea, a lot of shredders do. Even Rusty Cooley himself, or Michael Angelo etc.
You just have to be confident and believe in what you do, then try to ignore all the hate.
I used to post music on some forums, and participate in monthly competitions, roundup jams and such... but at some point I gave it up because it seemed that there was more and more negativity as time went on, and it moved from just taking cheap shots at my music (you know, the usual "All these notes, but you're not saying anything", "You need to play with feeling", "Your tone is crap" and blahblah) to taking cheap shots at general posts (eg when I would give my opinion on certain gear or such), or just attacking me personally.
So it wasn't about the music anymore, and I decided to give up forums, the online jamming and competitions and such, sell the gear I wouldn't need anymore, and just get down to basics and play just for myself and people who'd want to hear it.

Recently I got a new phone with a camera, and experimented a bit with making some Youtube clips, just jamming over backingtracks and such. And much to my surprise I haven't received a single negative comment at all. Oh, and get an S7320 if you want hits on Youtube  I found that a lot of people search for S7320 on Youtube. The clips where I use my S7320 are by far the most popular... although most of the comments are about the guitar, not the music 
I guess there are a lot of people who are thinking of getting into 7-string playing with that guitar, just like me.

So well, just keep up the good work. You'll never get everyone to like you. But as long as you like what you do, and some people like it aswell, or even find it aspiring, that's what it's all about, right?


----------



## sakeido (Jun 23, 2008)

My buddy used to tense up his elbow like that when we played Mario Party, the button mashing games.. he always won ahaha 
Never thought to use it for guitar, but its not something I'm going to run out and practice.


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 27, 2008)

sakeido said:


> My buddy used to tense up his elbow like that when we played Mario Party, the button mashing games.. he always won ahaha
> Never thought to use it for guitar, but its not something I'm going to run out and practice.



I like playing the tiger woods golf game for ps2. when you swing back you gotta hit L1 for power.. and if you hit it really fast you get full power and you drive the ball like.. 400 yards haha. So it works for that too


----------



## Scali (Jun 27, 2008)

Yea, does anyone remember those old track 'n' field games on the Atari, C64, Amiga etc?
You had to waggle the joystick left and right really fast for running, cycling, swimming etc. I used the same kind of 'elbow tension' technique for that, I suppose.


----------



## Universalis (Jun 27, 2008)

You're fast as light, no doubt. Bravo!
But sometimes I miss the "traditional behaviour" on a guitar... *sigh* this is far over my concept of playing.


----------



## ogisha007 (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't really see much use for picking that fast... Kudos for your technique, though.  Now you're making me go practice my sweep picking 

How old are you, BTW?


----------



## garthfluff (Jun 27, 2008)

ogisha007 said:


> I don't really see much use for picking that fast... Kudos for your technique, though.  Now you're making me go practice my sweep picking
> 
> How old are you, BTW?



Profile says he's 17.


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 27, 2008)

garthfluff said:


> Profile says he's 17.


 
And there was me thinking I probably had years to catch up on him


----------



## ogisha007 (Jun 27, 2008)

garthfluff said:


> Profile says he's 17.



Nice. I'm 16 myself, so I can always attribute the fact that i play worse than him to the age difference 


Hey, one year's a lot of time. It's like 525 948 minutes. A lot of sweeping.


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 27, 2008)

^ Not near enough time. You can be surprised how much you come along for your first couple of years of playing, But once you get pretty proficient it's difficult to surprise yourself with fast development.

I've been playing since I was 6, I had a massive in increase in my playing ability around 14/15, and progress has been slow for the last couple of years.


----------



## MattyCakes (Jun 27, 2008)

no offense dude, but get a metronome


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jun 27, 2008)

MattyCakes said:


> no offense dude, but get a metronome


----------



## Anthony (Jun 28, 2008)

MattyCakes said:


> no offense dude, but get a metronome


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 28, 2008)

MattyCakes said:


> no offense dude, but get a metronome


----------



## ogisha007 (Jun 28, 2008)

dream-thief said:


> ^ Not near enough time. You can be surprised how much you come along for your first couple of years of playing, But once you get pretty proficient it's difficult to surprise yourself with fast development.
> 
> I've been playing since I was 6, I had a massive in increase in my playing ability around 14/15, and progress has been slow for the last couple of years.



Hey, I'm just trying to comfort myself, I didn't figure it was enough time. 
Maybe if I practiced for 8 hours straight every day, other than that, there's no way I could do that.


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 28, 2008)

ogisha007 said:


> Hey, I'm just trying to comfort myself, I didn't figure it was enough time.
> Maybe if I practiced for 8 hours straight every day, other than that, there's no way I could do that.



Where there's a will there's a way


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 28, 2008)

dream-thief said:


> Where there's a will there's a way



my name isnt will, its travis.


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 28, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> my name isnt will, its travis.





and we should probably be getting back on topic sometime this year...


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 28, 2008)

cooleyjr ftw!


----------



## Drew (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow. Been meaning to check this thread out since basically the 20th. That was actually pretty damned impressive. 

How old are you? Please say more than 18, so I don't have to throw myself off the nearest bridge in dispair.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 28, 2008)

i think he is 17


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 28, 2008)

Drew said:


> Wow. Been meaning to check this thread out since basically the 20th. That was actually pretty damned impressive.
> 
> How old are you? Please say more than 18, so I don't have to throw myself off the nearest bridge in dispair.



..............ill be 18 on july 12th.............. dont throw yourself off a bridge in despair  If you do that.... then........ youll be dead.


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 28, 2008)

CooleyJr said:


> ..............ill be 18 on july 12th.............. dont throw yourself off a bridge in despair  If you do that.... then........ youll be dead.




And then he will no longer have to worry about being pwned by you.


----------



## Drew (Jun 29, 2008)

what dream-thief said.  

Hey, you just inspired me to work on my picking technique, bro.  

How's your theory? Are you just being modest about not being sure that's a 9th arpeggio, or are you really not sure? You've got blazing technique - spend some time getting your theory knowledge down cold, applying it to composition, and working on a musical touch on the guitar, and you could be so sick it wouldn't even be funny. I'd be happy to talk you through any theory/chord construction crap you're hung up on, just to watch what that would do for your growth as a musician.

As it is now, hurry up and record an album or something.  You've seriously got a rare gift, dude. Do something with it.


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 29, 2008)

its a suspended 4th. since then ive learned a little theory.  and on my music myspace page the top 4 songs are my ep that i never finished.


MySpace.com - Untamed Evil - Little River, South Carolina - Progressive / Classical / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/cameronbarton2


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jun 29, 2008)

you guys ever see space jam where the aliens stole the basketball players skills well thats what this fucker did to me, He stole my chops !!


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 29, 2008)

psychoticsnoman said:


> you guys ever see space jam where the aliens stole the basketball players skills well thats what this fucker did to me, He stole my chops !!



hahaha. sorry if i stole your chops. Honestly i didnt mean to  We still G's?


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 29, 2008)

psychoticsnoman said:


> you guys ever see space jam where the aliens stole the basketball players skills well thats what this fucker did to me, He stole my chops !!



and mine 

Love the tunes on myspace by the way


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 29, 2008)

dream-thief said:


> and mine
> 
> Love the tunes on myspace by the way



You like my ep?

It only took me about 30 minutes per song. Mutilated Spirit took me 20 haha


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 29, 2008)

CooleyJr said:


> You like my ep?
> 
> It only took me about 30 minutes per song. Mutilated Spirit took me 20 haha



Well I only had time to listen to the first two.

But I still think you should go and bloody finish it  more is needed. I'm writing stuff for my own Instrumental one atm. And having serious trouble


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jun 29, 2008)

CooleyJr said:


> hahaha. sorry if i stole your chops. Honestly i didnt mean to  We still G's?



 ya we're still G's, but seriously you have some awesome skills there, keep up the shred man


----------



## Piledriver (Jun 30, 2008)

i use the same alternate picking training that you did at the start of the video


----------



## Drew (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd say he stole mine too, but I never had any.  

I'll listen after work.


----------

